# Xfinity On Demand access problem in SF Bay Area



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Through Tuesday, I had no problem accessing Xfinity On Demand on my TiVo Premiere in Oakland, CA. Some time before Thursday evening, I seem to have lost access, getting an error box referencing a GSM-2 error (see attached image). Are other people in the Bay Area also seeing this error?

Some reports last month indicated that this error had occurred quite widely around Denver, Colorado and, after much troubleshooting, the resolution was totally internal to Comcast.


----------



## debest (May 24, 2003)

I'm getting the same GSM-2 error message here in Portland, OR when trying to access Xfinity On Demand through my TiVo. I also have a regular Xfinity DVR, and the On Demand feature still works fine on it. I haven't noticed any issues with the TiVo XOD feature since it rolled out in the Portland area however, I haven't really used it very much. I first noticed a problem on Friday (10/05) night; I'm getting the same GSM-2 error that you're seeing. It started working fine again for a little bit on Saturday (10/06) morning, but now it's not working again.


----------



## vpesochi (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the same problem in Pleasanton CA. 

Sometimes OnDemand menu shows up and I can see the picture for 2 seconds, other times I get GSM-2 error code with locale code tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com.

Called Comcast, spent 1.5 hours on the phone finally got a ticket with "the network team" (ticket number CR300226180). Will post when I get a status update."

It looks like this problem is area specific (depends on your Comcast head-end), so fixing in Pleasanton will not fix it in Oakland.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

aforkosh said:


> Through Tuesday, I had no problem accessing Xfinity On Demand on my TiVo Premiere in Oakland, CA. Some time before Thursday evening, I seem to have lost access, getting an error box referencing a GSM-2 error ...


As of Saturday evening, I can now get Xfinity on Demand.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

aforkosh said:


> As of Saturday evening, I can now get Xfinity on Demand.


Do you have any Premium channels like HBO and is that available in the VOD.

In my case I finally can get into the VOD menu but all my Premium channels say I have to subscribe to them (which I already do, I have everything} and kicks me out.
Thanks.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Mikef5 said:


> Do you have any Premium channels like HBO and is that available in the VOD.
> 
> In my case I finally can get into the VOD menu but all my Premium channels say I have to subscribe to them (which I already do, I have everything} and kicks me out.


I can view OnDemand for services to which I subscribe (HBO and Showtime). When I tried to access a program on STARZ (to which I do not subscribe), I was told I needed to subscribe.

So everything appears to be working as it should for me.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am having the same problem, the error and then the channels I subscribe to ( Hbo, show time, cinimax Etc) are saying I do not have the channels. The xfinity box in another room is just fine, so I'm assuming its a tivo box issue.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikef5 said:


> Do you have any Premium channels like HBO and is that available in the VOD.
> 
> In my case I finally can get into the VOD menu but all my Premium channels say I have to subscribe to them (which I already do, I have everything} and kicks me out.
> Thanks.
> ...


This is happening to me as we'll. very frustrating.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> I am having the same problem, the error and then the channels I subscribe to ( Hbo, show time, cinimax Etc) are saying I do not have the channels. The xfinity box in another room is just fine, so I'm assuming its a tivo box issue.


My Tivo's are now working as they should. It required a call from a 2nd Tier Tech to finally get it all straightened out. So escalated your call to a 2nd Tier Tech and they should get it resolved for you.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## jfink22 (Jun 11, 2004)

Mikef5 said:


> My Tivo's are now working as they should. It required a call from a 2nd Tier Tech to finally get it all straightened out. So escalated your call to a 2nd Tier Tech and they should get it resolved for you.
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


What exactly did they say they did? Do you have a ticket number for us to reference?

Thanks...


----------



## jfink22 (Jun 11, 2004)

aforkosh said:


> As of Saturday evening, I can now get Xfinity on Demand.


Did you do anything?


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

jfink22 said:


> Did you do anything?


No, I did not do anything else. I didn't even call Comcast since I didn't really have the time to go through a vacuous troubleshooting session.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Count me in with the problem as well. I am going to contact Comcast and will report back what the issue is if I find out.

I am in the East Bay in Oakley, CA


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Comcast resent the cable card signal to my card and it started working. 

Comcast must have changed some settings on the back end affecting previously paired devices on TiVos and didn't automate the push to customers to fix the issue. 

I am happy it is working now though, I use it more and more lately.


----------



## vpesochi (Oct 6, 2012)

A week later. I restarted TiVo several times after getting GSM-11 error (General Service Message). After reboot I sometimes get CL-14 (Communications Layer) the locale code is tivocardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com, sometimes no errors but there is no picture either. It either plays first 2-5 seconds or just shows blank screen.

If anyone gets it working in Pleasanton, Dublin or Livermore, please post an update here.


----------



## alvesd (Oct 17, 2012)

Xfinity San Jose. GM-11 error is gone, and allows on demand of non premium channels. Premium channels now say I am not subscribed. I am on the line with Tivo who is going to conference in Xfinity.

Will post if any positive update comes out. If someone else knows what needs to be done, please post.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

So is it correct to assume that your three-way chat with Comcast and TiVo was not productive? FWIW, I am also seeing "not subscibed" message.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

Any update on you folks who tried to resolve this issue? I'm getting the same problem - it says I am not subscribed to HBO (etc.) on demand, when in fact I am. I can access all that content fine on my Xfinity iPad app.

I just spent a useless 45 minutes on the phone with Comcast, got elevated to Level 2 and they couldn't figure anything out. I assume I'll need call TiVo next?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

dandrewk said:


> Any update on you folks who tried to resolve this issue? I'm getting the same problem - it says I am not subscribed to HBO (etc.) on demand, when in fact I am. I can access all that content fine on my Xfinity iPad app.
> 
> I just spent a useless 45 minutes on the phone with Comcast, got elevated to Level 2 and they couldn't figure anything out. I assume I'll need call TiVo next?


I also have the problem with the bogus "Subscription required" error. So is it the case that some folks here have had success with Tier 2 Comcast giving a kick to the cable cards, and other have just spun their wheels? So one is supposed to go through Comcast support rather than TiVo support?


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

CharlesH said:


> I also have the problem with the bogus "Subscription required" error. So is it the case that some folks here have had success with Tier 2 Comcast giving a kick to the cable cards, and other have just spun their wheels? So one is supposed to go through Comcast support rather than TiVo support?


I went through a Comcast Tier 2 tech twice before they got it right and so far it's working as it should. From what I could gather from him, it's a problem with their updating the system to all digital ( dropping all the analog channels) and the Tivo's not being properly provisioned after the upgrade.
Keep bugging them until they get it right, you're paying for something you are not getting.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Mikef5 said:


> I went through a Comcast Tier 2 tech twice before they got it right and so far it's working as it should. From what I could gather from him, it's a problem with their updating the system to all digital ( dropping all the analog channels) and the Tivo's not being properly provisioned after the upgrade.
> Keep bugging them until they get it right, you're paying for something you are not getting.
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


Thanks! :up: I called the Comcast number on the CableCard screen, and the person who answered took my information, went away for a couple of minutes, and when he came back, he said that he was having my CableCard reload its OnDemand info, and call back if it didn't start working. Sure enough, when I checked about 10 minutes later, all of the Premium OnDemand content that I subscribe to was showing up as "free", and a few tests worked just fine.

It's amazing how easy it can be when you get a CSR who knows what they are doing!


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,
So after 3 calls to Comcast xfinity i finally have my on demand working. It took 3 reflashing and after the last one it took a few days to get back to normal. I actually thought i would have to get a new M-card but i luckily do not. Hope you all have luck getting it repaired.


----------



## WillfromSF (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone know if HBO On Demand will work with a Tivo HD (the model that came out just before Tivo Preimiere) via Comcast? And where I would find it? I don't have a Comcast channel selector box, but use Tivo cards instead.

Thanks.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

NO, it only works with the Premiere.. I thought I answered this exact question in another thread, and it was probably from you!


----------



## vpesochi (Oct 6, 2012)

I got 2nd TiVo box and it works with OnDemand, while my old box is having the same issues as I described before. According to Comcast my card was not paired, because in their system my CableCARD has a different Host ID. They opened a ticket to have it fixed.

TiVo OnDemand should be working now in Pleasanton. However if you enter ZIP code 94588 at tivo.com/xfinity, it still says that OnDemand not available here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

"opened a ticket"? They should be able to just do it over the phone in a few minutes.


----------



## vpesochi (Oct 6, 2012)

mattack said:


> "opened a ticket"? They should be able to just do it over the phone in a few minutes.


Yes, they did it multiple times and got error messages on their end. Anyway, I went to Comcast office next to my work and changed the Cable CARD, paired it and it all works now on both of my TiVos.

BTW, quick way to pair is to call provisioning number 1-877-405-2298 (no robots, and CSRs are skilled).

Also pairing failed this time again, but OnDemand and everything else works.

It is unbelievable how much time it took me to get it all working. Amazing that Comcast boxes always worked without problems. I guess there is some error handling that Comcast boxes handle, but TiVo does not.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

vpesochi said:


> BTW, quick way to pair is to call provisioning number 1-877-405-2298 (no robots, and CSRs are skilled).


funny thing is, I *wish* there were robots.. Then I could move CableCards between Tivos or something (e.g. rebooting Tivo with older semi-flaky drive that has shows on it unpairs it), and repair myself automatically without dealing with people.

Sure, you'd have to login or something, but I wish I could do it all via a web page!


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

After having it working for over a month it just started getting the error last night. 

Service Error
Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues please call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-7) when calling. The local code is (tivcardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com).

Comcast has no idea and not sure where to go next. The guy I spoke with just kept telling me that the reset will work latter and that my card must be bad. He also said the reference code just means that my account is not setup for on demand. It was, what happened?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tanquen said:


> After having it working for over a month it just started getting the error last night.
> 
> Service Error
> Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues please call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-7) when calling. The local code is (tivcardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com).
> ...


I have the same situation here in Charles Town WV (GSM-7) on my 4XL and a (GSM-11) on my PXL - TiVo connected to Comcast level-2 and held for 20 minutes - I've been watching my phone on hold now for 60+ minutes for a call that was placed and originated from TiVo - I wouldn't normally but there's little else going on and I'm doing a couple other chores while the phone sits there waiting! I've what appears to be no CC pairing issues - who knows what could be going on!


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

I just did an on line chat and they created a ticket:

Lucia > Since error GSM-7 is a network issue, what I can do is to escalate this On Demand issue to our system electrical engineer to
fix it.
Lucia > I will create an open ticket and they will be able to call you back within 72 hours for further investigation.

My ticket number is: CR314555427

You may want to let them know others have the issue.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

Also, if I reboot I will get the GSM-11 only once then GSM-7 there after.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

I too am having this annoying error. My on demand was working so good too!!!:down:


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

From what I can tell the GSM codes are network errors and for one reason or another the TiVo&#8217;s VOD request is being denied. It could be something on your end but most likely it&#8217;s on the Comcast network side. They updated something and left out some of the old config or something in your account as it must have the special TiVo Premier VOD code added.

I had GSM-11 (only after reboot) then GSM-7 on my TiVo for the last three days after everything had been working fine for over a month. Comcast by default, wants you to reboot everything, replace everything, resend the pairing to the CableCARD, send a truck out and so on. Anything but escalate the issue the tier 2 or network guys and start a trouble ticket. I had read up on it a bit and kept pressing for a trouble ticket and telling them they can send out a truck and make me replace the CableCARD but everything I&#8217;ve seen on line says it an issue on their network.

The last guy finial started a ticket the other day and today it magically works again, no reboots or replacing cards or clicking my heals together three times and so on.


----------

